# Coopers Brew Enhancer 2 for a Starter



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (16/4/14)

As the title suggests I want to know if I can use Coopers Brew Enhacer 2 to make a starter.

I have just realised I don't have enough DME to make up the correct amount of wort for a starter, but I do have some Coopers Brew Enhancer 2 and wondered if this would be OK to use. I have found out that this is made up of 50% Dextrose, 25% maltodextrin and 25% light DME. and want to add 230g of BE2 to 170g of DME to achieve approx. 4L starter.

By using these fermentable sugars and not just DME will there be an issue with yeast health or growth?

I could get some more DME but I wont be able to get to a HBS for a while and planned to put down a brew soon


----------



## verysupple (16/4/14)

It's not ideal. A lot of simple sugars like dextrose isn't good in a starter because the yeast can lose ittheir ability to transport and process more complex sugars like maltose. I guess you can think of it like they get used to the easy life and get lazy. Maltodextrin won't ferment at all so that's just filling up more volume with no benefit. 

Out of curiosity, what are you brewing that needs a 4 L starter?


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (16/4/14)

Done some more research and got the same answer. Will postpone the brew and get dme.

I'm doing a robust porter with an old smack pack


----------

